# jsp - css



## baer1208 (15. Mrz 2005)

hy!

hat wer zeit u lust meine webappl. kurz durchzusehen...da funkt das mit css net...er zeigt es nicht an!

is nicht lang...da es grad zu beginn is!

wenn wer zeit hat bitte e-mail posten!!
(hab leider keinen webspace)

tia

ciao baer


----------



## bambi (16. Mrz 2005)

Wenn's net laeuft, dann poste doch den entsprechenden Code hier oder wenigstens ein paar Teile davon. Dann
sehen es sich auch ganz sicher mehr Leute an ...  :wink:


----------



## baer1208 (18. Mrz 2005)

hy@all!

mein aufbau:
----------------

*web-module
**css
**images
** WEB-INF
*** classes
*** pages
**welcome.jsp


mein 
	
	
	
	





```
<link href="../../css/formats.css" rel=stylesheet type="text/css" />
```

hab ka warum er css ignoriert...wenn ich alles aus dem web-inf ordner raustu dann funktionierts!
ich verwende auch tiles...doch daran sollte es nicht liegen!

ich hoffe es hilft...

ciao baer


----------



## bambi (18. Mrz 2005)

Also ich mach's eigentlich immer auf die "alt hergebrachte Art und Weise" mit

```
...
<HEAD>
   <TITLE><%=pageTitle%></TITLE>
   <LINK REL="stylesheet" HREF="http://.../style.css" TYPE="text/css">
   // oder auch <LINK REL="stylesheet" HREF="../style.css" TYPE="text/css">
</HEAD>
...
```
Hab' damit noch nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## baer1208 (18. Mrz 2005)

aber wo ist hier

```
...
<HEAD>
   <TITLE><%=pageTitle%></TITLE>
   <LINK REL="stylesheet" HREF="http://.../style.css" TYPE="text/css">
   // oder auch <LINK REL="stylesheet" HREF="../style.css" TYPE="text/css">
</HEAD>
...
```
 der unterschied zu dem von mir geposteten code???

ich denke,dass es ein problem ist, dass ich zuerst zwei stufen hinauf muss, u dann in den ordner css...vielleicht liegts daran??
die einzige seite die nicht in einem unterordner von web-inf ist ist die welcome.jsp...und in der steht nur tiles drinnen - u leitet weiter!
alle anderen jsp sind im ordner "pages"!

san baer[/code][/quote]


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Mrz 2005)

schau in die Adresszeile deines Browsers

(dort steht der relevante Ausgangspunkt für den Pfad zur CSS!)

und such den Pfad - von der Wurzel - zu deiner css Datei

(kannst du auch im Browser ausprobieren...)

=> daraus kannst du den relativen Pfad für das link-tag ermitteln



wo die jsp-Seiten auf dem Server liegen ("Ordnerstruktur") ist oft unwichtig (wenn mapping usw. verwendet wird)


----------

